# official sizes for tomy turbo, tyco f1, tycopro tires



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I want to replace my old tyco formula one tires, I wonder what is the official US size for them, so I can buy a good silicon replacement part. 


Same thing for tomy turbo stock chassis (but this time, NOT formula one ! my tomy turbo chassis are from a lemans lighted C group set ), and Tyco Pro, what is the official US size for them. 

Since I'm using a plastic track, I don't want to "play" too much on tires diameter. I just want correct replacement parts wich will work everywhere on my track with no problem. 


Last question, where can I find new front tires for both brands ? It seems difficult. 


thank you !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The Tyco stock tires measure at .470 to .480 .
Tomy Turbo and Tyco Pro are about the same.

The fronts are a real trick.
AFX does not provide any front tires in any of their tune up kits.
The only replacement fronts I know of from a manufacturer is LifeLike...








LifeLike fronts work well on any of these chassis.

I don't know of any Tyco tune up kits still available, except maybe on eBay.
I use O-rings for replacement front tires and may use three per rim if looks are important.
Someone out there is remaking the old AFX tires with "Goodyear" molded in the sides.
They look great, but may be a problem for cars with Michelin, or Pirelli decals.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

My tire gauge maxes out at .460 and the stock rear tires on my Tyco 440X2 F1 car is still slightly larger. So on the original rims I would look for them to come out at .462.

Turbo was a little harder for me to find. The only one I could confirm as original was snug at .460 but could be forced through. So I would also estimate around .462. 

The Super Tires website lists a .460 and .464 replacement for Tyco coming in urethane. 

The tires I used on my race version of the Tyco 440X2 measure at .428. That puts the chassis right down to the rails. So I would think you could safely move up to any of the .434-.458 range on the Tyco 440X2. 

Can't help any further with the Turbo chassis, I never ran them much. The Super Tires website lists a .458 tire for the turbo.

Hope this helps,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the help. I would probably suprise you, but the bigger the better, in my opinion, to reduce a bit the magnetic downforce. I'm not too much of a magnet car racer, I only use magnet cars for 2 classes : nascar and formula 1. First on tomy turbo ("slow versions of them, from lighted sets) and 2d on tyco chassis. 


thanks again, now I know what I should be searching for.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL... Hey Rich, looks like you were typing while I was hunting for cars and measuring!!

BTW, I agree with using o-rings for front tires!

Gary


----------

